# Fresh off the truck! still has wrapping on it



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Took since Sept 09, 2013........but finally!


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats, looks great in white.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats, nothing looks better than a White Cruze IMO..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks nice, when I bought mine it arrived at the car yard at the same time as me and I had to give way to the truck. One hour later I drove it home, it had been detailed in the holding yard before being shipped.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Looks great, what options did you go with?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice, congratulations!

And welcome to the forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations and welcome to the forums! Looks great in white!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on the new ride! Welcome to the diesel club! Glad to see more diesels on the road!


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks just like mine. Very nice. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on the diesel!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another dirty diesel in white >< OH My bad it is a Clean White Diesel Cruzen , COOL ....


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice choice on the diesel!!!!!!!
not a fan of white. But if u get white wheels and dark tint windows Nd smoked tail lights that thing will rock someone's world! It looks great then
another diesel*!*! Keep them coming 
i love seeing new diesel buyers all the time


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Congrats, white is nice...as mine, now hard work begins to keep it clean...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Congrats, white is nice...as mine, now hard work begins to keep it clean...


Just a bit of info.. If you will clay-bar it that task of keeping it clean goes waaaaay down.. I went over my car again on Wed with the clay-bar and every inch of body surface was silky smooth.. It has rained, snowed and even sleeted the past 3 days and with driving 84 miles round trip a day my car is still as clean as it was Wed after I was done.. 

When you clay-bar you take all of the "crap" that is in, on, around or near your paint surface and does not give the dirt anything to stick to.. I have just had to clean the windows and it looks like I could pull it in the showroom at work..

I heard a while back that the goal is for the surface of your car to appear wet when it is clean and dry, at that point the paint is healthy and in great condition..


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

standard options plus nav. pan heater, convenience pkg., no sun roof.....


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

good advice, think i'll take it.....


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats! Another white diesel owner here! I also should heed that clay bar advice! I was mind once every week and dirt finds it as soon as I get it off!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Never tried the clay bar...I also think to try it, soon as I wax it ...it welcomes dirt, I'll clay it next week to see if it's worth the time to do the job.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Never tried the clay bar...I also think to try it, soon as I wax it ...it welcomes dirt, I'll clay it next week to see if it's worth the time to do the job.


Make sure you clay it before you wax it!! I would upload a pic of mine after all of this rain and snow but when I try it says something about the pic exceeding my quota and will not let me.. When you buy that clay kit it should come with 2 little bars of clay, what I did is only use one and when your done put it in a zip lock bag and keep it in the house.. I got 2 applications out of 1 bar and you will notice the clay will start to turn dark as you are using it that just means it is working!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's a great looking Cruze rockinrotho! Welcome to Cruze Talk!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome and thanks for posting the pic! Always great to see new diesel owners on here!


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

we have had snow squall since i got the car last Saturday, in fact sure would be nice to see it clean, none the less, we have about 70cm on the ground, and more coming, this is by far the best car i have ever had for this kind of weather hands down....its incredible, even without snows, which are going on soon....


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

rockinrotho said:


> we have had snow squall since i got the car last Saturday, in fact sure would be nice to see it clean, none the less, we have about 70cm on the ground, and more coming, this is by far the best car i have ever had for this kind of weather hands down....its incredible, even without snows, which are going on soon....


I second the notion abotu snow handling. I have Michelin X-Ice on and this car is amazing in the snow.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Very nice...now start watching your Eco gauges to get the best mileage possible. Doing that almost ruins the driving experience since I don't seem to want to punch it because of the effect on fuel mileage...lol. Nice car, though.


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations and welcome!!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Very nice...now start watching your Eco gauges to get the best mileage possible. Doing that almost ruins the driving experience since I don't seem to want to punch it because of the effect on fuel mileage...lol. Nice car, though.


Haha yeah me too. This car has definitely made me change my driving habits in many circumstances to improve fuel economy.


----------

